# The Force Awakens - possible spoilers



## Fish (Oct 20, 2015)

While you were all sleeping, the new Stars Wars trailer was released, yeah baby :thup:

https://youtu.be/sGbxmsDFVnE


----------



## Slab (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Saw it when I got to the office this morning... can hardly wait 

First year in a while we've had something to look forward to in December


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Never been a big fan of Star Wars for some reason but got to admit that this looks quite good.


----------



## sandmagnet (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Yes please! And James Bond out soon! Few good films out lately .


----------



## Grogger (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

No sight of Jar Jar Binks in any of the trailers I've seen so it's already better than the last incarnations


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Cant wait - going to be brilliant - the music and the noise of the Tie fighters already spine tingling


----------



## Paul77 (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

I went to see The Walk at the iMax recently and the Star Wars trailer was shown. I nearly wet myself. I vote that Luke is the villain.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

The scenes where the fighters are grounded by bunkers was filmed right by my house! Was mental with helicopters and drones at the time. It's greenham common (formally greenham airbase) btw!


----------



## Duckster (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



Paul77 said:



			I went to see The Walk at the iMax recently and the Star Wars trailer was shown. I nearly wet myself. I vote that Luke is the villain.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly, but also he could be the storm trooper dressed in silver...  Bit of mystery by not really showing him in the trailer.

Can't wait for this!


----------



## Paul77 (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

I'm not sure the emotive nature of cinematography in todays movies is going to fit well with this new film. Anytime I see a film these days I just can't bring myself to watch it again. They have no shelf life. Anytime an old 70's or 80's film is on TV, I've seen it tens of times but i'm watching that again and I'm glued to it. 

I fear this new Star Wars film will suffer the same fate. Instant box offive success based on the hype then most folk will walk away saying it was ok and move on. Maybe buy the DVD for nostalgic purposes.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



Duckster said:



			Possibly, but also he could be the storm trooper dressed in silver...  Bit of mystery by not really showing him in the trailer.

Can't wait for this!
		
Click to expand...

Nope the chrome stormtrooper is a character played by one of the women in game of thrones. Something big planned for luke as he is in no clips and not on the poster.


----------



## Duckster (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



GB72 said:



			Nope the chrome stormtrooper is a character played by one of the women in game of thrones. Something big planned for luke as he is in no clips and not on the poster.
		
Click to expand...

Not heard of that!

Think I've watched the trailer about 6 or 7 times already this morning, still getting the hairs standing up on the back of my neck.  Roll on December!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



GB72 said:



			Nope the chrome stormtrooper is a character played by one of the women in game of thrones. Something big planned for luke as he is in no clips and not on the poster.
		
Click to expand...

I think the story is that Luke disappeared, or took himself off into hiding obi-wan kenobi like, not long after ROTJ but now they need to find him for some reason....

I'll be there to see this but don't have high hopes for it. Nothing can live up to those childhood memories that make the original trilogy so loved by people of my generation!


----------



## freddielong (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

I don't really get to watch many films at the moment but that looks amazing, much more akin the the original 3 films.

Actually excited by that, does anyone know what classification it will be?

I remember going to the cinema as an 8 year old to see the original it would be nice to take my boy to see this one as he is a similar age, just worried it may be a 12.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

I remember how good the Phantom Menace trailer was and we all know what happened after that.

But WOW! The Force Awakens trailer just had me giggling like a boy at Christmas.


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

My young lad is Star Wars nuts , The Real Film , Star Wars rebels Even Star Wars Lego , has all the figures alota the books 3 or 4 light sabers the works .. he will love this


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



bladeplayer said:



			My young lad is Star Wars nuts , The Real Film , Star Wars rebels Even Star Wars Lego , has all the figures alota the books 3 or 4 light sabers the works .. he will love this
		
Click to expand...

Mine is the same and very excited not only about the new film but the new series of Rebels just started last Saturday.

The silver stormtrooper is Captain Phasma First Order storm trooper commander a model has been acquired by santa already along with Finn, Poe and Kylo Ren!


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



pbrown7582 said:



			Mine is the same and very excited not only about the new film but the new series of Rebels just started last Saturday.

The silver stormtrooper is Captain Phasma First Order storm trooper commander a model has been acquired by santa already along with Finn, Poe and Kylo Ren!
		
Click to expand...

Yea problem for me  is its at 9am , when ya get in from the second job at 4am and your being bounced on from 8am , is it on yet ?  no son,  in an hour , 5min ltr , is it on now ? & on & On

Had to get the Lego walker for his Birthday â‚¬70 for a toy he cant even play with , loves it tho


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

having watched QI last night with Carrie Fisher guesting I really hope the makeup artist for the film earned his dollars.christ she looked old.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



The poacher said:



			having watched QI last night with Carrie Fisher guesting I really hope the makeup artist for the film earned his dollars.christ she looked old.
		
Click to expand...


She is nearly 60!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



The poacher said:



			having watched QI last night with Carrie Fisher guesting I really hope the makeup artist for the film earned his dollars.christ she looked old.
		
Click to expand...

She is old and had a bit of a drug issue in the 80's which aged her a bit more


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



Smiffy said:



			She is nearly 60!!
		
Click to expand...

not denying that Rob,but oh my were boy hood dreams shattered when I saw her.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

bact to the OP.
 3D star wars ,get in ,im having that .the original movie blew me away when i first saw it and i was hooked into every word of all the sequels and prequels that came with it.
 but 3D STAR WARS ,OH YES .


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

I had all the original action figures, I remember finding out that a newsagent, was selling them and going against the strict instructions of my mam and getting on a bus with mates to buy a Boba Fett figure.

I sold them all a good few years ago to a toy shop for a pittance, not knowing they would exponentially in crease in value. That written I have some of the actions figures from the phantom menace in their original packing, probably not worth that much but they may increase in value.


----------



## drew83 (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Looking to get my tickets booked in the next few days!!!!!

Super excited!


----------



## GB72 (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Star Wars had a big impact on me. Blockbusters did no exist in the late 70's and big summer film releases on really started with Jaws. Still remember going to see it at Gerrards Cross cinema and was totally blow away. I can remember seeing all of the original 3 including watching Empire Strikes back at a drive in in America. 

Ok the prequels were a bit of a let down but each has a few redeeming features. 

This one, however, looks like a stone cold classic. Tickets will be booked at the weekend though a man of my age really should not be this excited about seeing Star Wars.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



GB72 said:



			Something big planned for luke as he is in no clips.
		
Click to expand...


Oh yes he is. 1.40, touching R2 with his mechanical hand.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Going to see Return of the Jedi was my first ever trip to Wimpy followed by cinema !!!

Was massively into Star Wars and had loads of figures etc


----------



## drew83 (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



GB72 said:



			This one, however, looks like a stone cold classic. Tickets will be booked at the weekend though a man of my age really should not be this excited about seeing Star Wars.
		
Click to expand...

Star Wars knows no age!!! My mum is near retirement & text me at 8am this morning to say she had seen the trailer on GMTV & when are we booking tickets...



Kellfire said:



			Oh yes he is. 1.40, touching R2 with his mechanical hand.
		
Click to expand...

Well spotted sir! I missed that!


----------



## Piece (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



Paul77 said:



			I went to see The Walk at the iMax recently and the Star Wars trailer was shown. I nearly wet myself. *I vote that Luke is the villain*.
		
Click to expand...

Smart money


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



bladeplayer said:



			Yea problem for me  is its at 9am , when ya get in from the second job at 4am and your being bounced on from 8am , is it on yet ?  no son,  in an hour , 5min ltr , is it on now ? & on & On

Had to get the Lego walker for his Birthday â‚¬70 for a toy he cant even play with , loves it tho
		
Click to expand...

we have football training 9-10.15 so virgin plus box comes in very handy!

The lego is frightening costing HID bought 3 sets from argos in the 3 for 2 offer Falcon, Tie and Imperial Assault carrier that santa sorted for them both!
We keep and eye oprn for asda who did 40%  last year to get the phatom and ghost.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Making of the films here, using lots of 'local' expertise, is great for the British film industry as a whole...

Especially as it has mostly been originated on 'real' film none of that digital rubbish...

Will all kick off again next year when they start filming the next episode... Again in the UK...


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



Duckster said:



			Possibly, but also he could be the storm trooper dressed in silver...  Bit of mystery by not really showing him in the trailer.

Can't wait for this!
		
Click to expand...

its a woman apparently , saw some geek Star wars thing on Facebook and that said it was the actress who's in Game of Thrones who plays the female Knight.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



Fish said:



			While you were all sleeping, the new Stars Wars trailer was released, yeah baby :thup:

https://youtu.be/sGbxmsDFVnE

Click to expand...

I might have to watch it........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

The whole Star Wars thing has left me cold from the very beginning. Can't get into it or understand the hoopla. Clearly me on my own!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Blimey just seen someone tweet what Piers Morgan has to say about Star Wars :rofl:

He certainly knows how to improve his unpopularity


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey just seen someone tweet what Piers Morgan has to say about Star Wars :rofl:

He certainly knows how to improve his unpopularity
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure you don't follow Piers? 
You do seem to mention him quite a bit. 
I don't follow him because he's a knob,but I don't see his tweets/views so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey just seen someone tweet what Piers Morgan has to say about Star Wars :rofl:

He certainly knows how to improve his unpopularity
		
Click to expand...

What do you expect?. Morgan is a Sith.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



Ethan said:



			What do you expect?. Morgan is a Sith.
		
Click to expand...

Think you spelt that wrong mate


----------



## freddielong (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



PhilTheFragger said:



			Think you spelt that wrong mate 

Click to expand...

The right amount of letters though.


----------



## c1973 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



Kellfire said:



			Oh yes he is. 1.40, touching R2 with his mechanical hand.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not.

Kylo Ren the new bad guy has a mechanical hand too..............could Luke be Kylo?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



c1973 said:



			Maybe not.

Kylo Ren the new bad guy has a mechanical hand too..............could Luke be Kylo?
		
Click to expand...

No. Adam Driver is playing Kylo Ren.


----------



## c1973 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



FairwayDodger said:



			No. Adam Driver is playing Kylo Ren.
		
Click to expand...

That's that theory oot the windae then.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



c1973 said:



			That's that theory oot the windae then. 

Click to expand...

But who is Rylo's Sith master.........?


----------



## c1973 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



FairwayDodger said:



			But who is Rylo's Sith master.........? 

Click to expand...

Ah, but Rylo is not a Sith. 

I read today he is a Knight of Ren (not to be confused with Knights of Ni), Sith wannabes apparently.


----------



## Duckster (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



FairwayDodger said:



			No. Adam Driver is playing Kylo Ren.
		
Click to expand...

David Prowse played Darth Vader but they used a different voice and a different face.....

TBH, I can see there being a few twists and turns and we're going to be trying to guess them all the way to the release date.

Knowing JJ Abrams, there will be a probably be a cliffhanger or unfinished thread ready to lead into the next film as well.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

I remember going the pictures with my cousin and our nan to see the "Empire strikes back"., when I was 10.

We sat on the front row, right off to the side, right by the booming speakers.

My nan was asleep in 10 minutes flat. Nan's eh - sleep anywhere.:thup:


----------



## StevieT (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

I am absurdly excited about this!  Growing up in the late 70's / 80's Star Wars was a massive part of my childhood.  It still is now - I am a proper Star Wars Nerd and make no excuses or apologies for it!

Tickets booked for the day it comes out, although I had to settle for a later showing on the 1st day rather than the 00:01 start.

Roll on the 17th of December!


----------



## GB72 (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Mine are booked for 18th as I had that day booked off. Premium seats the lot. Lunch before, beers after, perfect day


----------



## Slab (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Frustrating but I've no idea what the release date will be here, it might coincide with the ROTW but could be a few days or a week later :angry:

On the plus side I'll probably see the DVD on sale in Jan :smirk:


----------



## shewy (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Tickets booked for the 18th with me and the kids, it's a 12a so the nippers can go.


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



HomerJSimpson said:



			The whole Star Wars thing has left me cold from the very beginning. Can't get into it or understand the hoopla. Clearly me on my own!
		
Click to expand...

Not on your own Homer. I'm of the right generation, but it's never done anything for me. Not seen any at the pictures, and not actually sure if I've seen any all the way through.

Don't get the hoop-la about James Bond either.


----------



## matt71 (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Tickets booked for the opening night  Don't get much bigger fan than me, however the boss said I am not allowed to dress up when we go lol 

Regarding Luke, I have heard the rumours he is a bad guy but also he is in hiding (sort of a recluse) and getting within his Jedi skills (being the last one alive) a bit like when Yoda living in the swamps of dagobah.

If you watch the latest trailer with han and the new young stars it looks as if they are heading to some old temple. I personally believe that the republic are looking for Luke to help them overthrown the rising of the new empire !


----------



## philly169 (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



matt71 said:



			Tickets booked for the opening night  Don't get much bigger fan than me, however the boss said I am not allowed to dress up when we go lol 

Regarding Luke, I have heard the rumours he is a bad guy but also he is in hiding (sort of a recluse) and getting within his Jedi skills (being the last one alive) a bit like when Yoda living in the swamps of dagobah.

If you watch the latest trailer with han and the new young stars it looks as if they are heading to some old temple. I personally believe that the republic are looking for Luke to help them overthrown the rising of the new empire !
		
Click to expand...

There is a bit in the trailer where you see R2D2 and a person knelt beside him with a bionic hand resting on R2... So likely that luke is in hiding.

Already booked for the midnight showing.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Just booked VIP seats at my local cinema for the 12.01am showing. So excited.


----------



## matt71 (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Philly169 and Kellfire please don't mention the film on here when you go as not seeing it until the afternoon lol


----------



## Slicer30 (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Huge Star wars fan and have close links to Mark Hamill.  Not the one in the movie - my brother 

Surname is Hamill and he was a Star Wars nut when we were kids.  I actually enjoyed the Phantom Menace too!  one of the rare few.  My brother in law is also a mega fan - he has a full replica of the Bobba fett costume and does Star Wars events here and in Europe.

Great trailer - had the hairs standing on my neck - cant wait for it


----------



## Fish (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Go on, you know you want to buy the set :smirk:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-34620723


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Premiered last night but nobody is allowed to post reviews until Thursday. However, they are allowed to Tweet their non-spoilery reactions and the chatter so far is really good. General verdict is that it's great. 

Booked in at the Glasgow IMAX on Saturday and I'm starting to let the full force of the hype run through me. Can't wait.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Yeh i am going to take the boy over xmas at some point! cant wait!


----------



## philly169 (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Me and Mrs169 watched the first 6 over the past week and a half, started her off easy on Episode 1. Can't wait until tomorrow ngiht!! Going to wear my Darth Vader xmas jumper!!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Cannot wait for tomorrow night at 00:05! I wouldn't say I'm the biggest Star Wars geek, but I love the films (prequels not withstanding!) and cannot wait for this!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Booked to watch on Sunday


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

the wife has booked tickets for Friday, so will be interesting as ive only ever seen the first one on the big screen when it came out in the 70's.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Going in a group of 10, 5 adults, 5 kids, Saturday morning.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Hmmm. If putting someone new through Star Wars, what is the consensus on going 4,5,6,1,2,3, or do you think it should be 1,2,3,4,5,6


----------



## Ethan (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



CheltenhamHacker said:



			Hmmm. If putting someone new through Star Wars, what is the consensus on going 4,5,6,1,2,3, or do you think it should be 1,2,3,4,5,6
		
Click to expand...

I think you should do it in narrative time order rather than movie release order.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



Ethan said:



			I think you should do it in narrative time order rather than movie release order.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, will make 4 easier to understand quicker. (not that its tricky!)


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



Ethan said:



			I think you should do it in narrative time order rather than movie release order.
		
Click to expand...

which is for an ignorant like me?

the lad is into it big time and santa is bring 1-6 dvds


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



pbrown7582 said:



			which is for an ignorant like me?

the lad is into it big time and santa is bring 1-6 dvds
		
Click to expand...

Phantom Menace
Attack of the Clones
Revenge of the Sith
New Hope
Empire Strikes Back
Return of the Jedi 

In that order


----------



## GB72 (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Have my premium seats booked for Lincoln Cinema on Friday lunchtime. Far more excited than any 43 year old should be about watching Star Wars.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Phantom Menace
Attack of the Clones
Revenge of the Sith
New Hope
Empire Strikes Back
Return of the Jedi 

In that order
		
Click to expand...

Do NOT do it in this order if you don't want to spoil the massive reveal in Empire as this will totally ruin it. 

The "definitive" order for many (so that plot lines from other films are not spoiled) is:

A New Hope
Empire
(Phantom Menace - but I really wouldn't bother)
Attack of the Clones
Revenge of the Sith
Return of the Jedi.


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Viewing order? There are only 3 Star Wars films and The Force Awakens makes 4.

Problem solved.


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Not booked. Probably go sometime in the spring! By then I'll know the plot anyway


----------



## JustOne (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

My guess for the *very end* of Star Wars is that some refugee family/small colony ends up trying to find refuge on a 'spare' planet..... 


they will call that planet...... "EARTH".


You heard it here first, my padawans :thup:


----------



## Duckster (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Bought the father in law a ticket for next Monday night as part of his xmas prezzie.  Obviously I'll have to escort him!

3D extreme screen thingy over at Reebok / Middlebrook / Macron / Blackrod / Horwich


----------



## GB72 (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



JustOne said:



			My guess for the *very end* of Star Wars is that some refugee family/small colony ends up trying to find refuge on a 'spare' planet..... 


they will call that planet...... "EARTH".


You heard it here first, my padawans :thup: 

Click to expand...

That was Battlestar Galactica


----------



## One Planer (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



GB72 said:



			That was Battlestar Galactica
		
Click to expand...

He's right you know :thup:


----------



## Ethan (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



pbrown7582 said:



			which is for an ignorant like me?

the lad is into it big time and santa is bring 1-6 dvds
		
Click to expand...

Simply to tell the story in order. That is how my kids like to see them. If you have some downtime between 1-3 and 4-6, you could watch Star Wars Rebels animated series which is set in between.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



GB72 said:



			That was Battlestar Galactica
		
Click to expand...

Seriously? Damn them stealing my original idea! 

I thought they were just cruisin' around space forever and ever on some huge erm.. cruddy Battlestar


----------



## Piece (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

First reviews released by the press today are unified in saying it's excellent...back to Old Skool apparently.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Hate cinemas so I'll wait for it to come out on dvd, sofa, beer, darth vader costume, sorted.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



Duckster said:



			3D extreme screen thingy over at Reebok / Middlebrook / Macron / Blackrod / Horwich
		
Click to expand...

Sounds a bit advanced for that part of the world. 

Watch you don't get stoned for Sorcery on your way out!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 17, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

WOW. WOW. WOW. WOW! 

That is all.


----------



## Piece (Dec 17, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



Aztecs27 said:



			WOW. WOW. WOW. WOW! 

That is all.
		
Click to expand...

A happy Jedi?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 17, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

I have not seen any of the series, well, some bits, but never as much as half a film on tv, so I doubt I'll bother!


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 17, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

It was SUPERB. 

I would say itâ€™s an almost perfect mix of nostalgia, new characters, good, evil and humour. The good characters are flawed, the bad characters arenâ€™t just ashen faced and pious.

The effects are never overblown because they can, either. Obviously things like the space scenes look superb but they havenâ€™t filled it full of obvious CGI because they canâ€¦ but then Industrial Light and Magic are top drawer.

Are there plot holes? Why yes, there are. Itâ€™s Star Wars â€“ itâ€™s not trying to be scientifically accurate and certain events happen that could have been done a much simpler way. But such is the nature of space operas!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 17, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



Kellfire said:



			It was SUPERB. 

I would say itâ€™s an almost perfect mix of nostalgia, new characters, good, evil and humour. The good characters are flawed, the bad characters arenâ€™t just ashen faced and pious.

The effects are never overblown because they can, either. Obviously things like the space scenes look superb but they havenâ€™t filled it full of obvious CGI because they canâ€¦ but then Industrial Light and Magic are top drawer.

Are there plot holes? Why yes, there are. Itâ€™s Star Wars â€“ itâ€™s not trying to be scientifically accurate and certain events happen that could have been done a much simpler way. But such is the nature of space operas!
		
Click to expand...

Would agree with that. I think they could have drawn out some of the bombshells over to the next instalment to really give it the "Gasp" effect, but I'm nitpicking really. It was everything the prequels should have been and a whole lot more.


----------



## philly169 (Dec 17, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Loved it.

Not saying anything else until Sunday when people have had a chance to what it... Then its spoiler city!!

ps... I really want to talk about it!!!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 17, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



philly169 said:



			Loved it.

Not saying anything else until Sunday when people have had a chance to what it... Then its spoiler city!!

ps... I really want to talk about it!!!
		
Click to expand...

I've just created another thread on another forum I post on so we can talk about it! I'm not waiting that long to talk about it!


----------



## philly169 (Dec 17, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



Aztecs27 said:



			I've just created another thread on another forum I post on so we can talk about it! I'm not waiting that long to talk about it!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant idea!!


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 17, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



philly169 said:



			Brilliant idea!!
		
Click to expand...

Not seeing it til Monday so a big bag of Shusshhhhhhhhh please  :temper:


----------



## Piece (Dec 17, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Hoping to see it early next week. Is it worth it in 3D???


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 17, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



Piece said:



			Hoping to see it early next week. Is it worth it in 3D???
		
Click to expand...

Ordinarily I'd say no, and the projection on our showing wasn't set up properly so some scenes weren't quite in focus, but with all that being said, it was one of the better uses of 3D I've seen...Just gave the film really good depth, especially the space scenes.

On the whole that cinematography was absolutely stunning!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 17, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



Piece said:



			Hoping to see it early next week. Is it worth it in 3D???
		
Click to expand...

i hope it is as my boy is taking me to see it in 3D ,if the quality of 3D is as good as when i saw avatar then i cant wait.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 17, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



The poacher said:



			i hope it is as my boy is taking me to see it in 3D ,if the quality of 3D is as good as when i saw avatar then i cant wait.
		
Click to expand...

It's not as good as either Avatar or Prometheus, but they were both so intensely geared towards that anyway. 

The 3D was non-intrusive in a good way. Nothing stood out as being absolutely crazily good for it but it added depth and clarity.


----------



## Piece (Dec 17, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



Kellfire said:



			It's not as good as either Avatar or Prometheus, but they were both so intensely geared towards that anyway. 

The 3D was non-intrusive in a good way. Nothing stood out as being absolutely crazily good for it but it added depth and clarity.
		
Click to expand...

Good news. Last 3D I saw was Thor and that was waaaaaaaaaaay OTT on the 3D stuff.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 17, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

I have been told that I  am going to  watch it wed. I have only seen one and it didn't float my boat.


----------



## shewy (Dec 17, 2015)

Just back from 3d screening, 1 word awsome


----------



## StevieT (Dec 17, 2015)

I don't do 3D; messes with eyes too much and I get quite nauseous! Went to watch it tonight in 2D and was blown away. Honestly one of the best films I've ever seen in the cinema. Fantastic.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



Beezerk said:



			Hate cinemas so I'll wait for it to come out on dvd
		
Click to expand...

DVD?????
Do they still make DVD's?


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 18, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			DVD?????
Do they still make DVD's?


Click to expand...

Lol, what I really meant was a decent streaming version but I'll get burnt at the stake for saying that.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 18, 2015)

Really enjoyed the film and as I had avoided spoilers left shocked.


----------



## larmen (Dec 19, 2015)

Just back, didn't read a single word about the film before, never been that spoiler free to anything before.
Turns out, not a lot is happening so there wasn't really much to spoil. I will have to go sleep and rethink what really happened. But while a lot of people were cheering at the very beginning at the end it was very quiet.

Does anyone know how much Mark Hamill was paid? did he get as much as Sean Connery in Robin Hood Prince of Thieves?


----------



## gregers (Dec 19, 2015)

watched it tonite with my 2 eldest boys,local town cinema must have been no more then 60 people in it,
i found it a good film,or is that just the nostalgia creeping in.
lost the plot a bit but then the ole memory banks kicked in.

am i the only 1 hear who actually liked the phantom menace?


----------



## Siren (Dec 19, 2015)

Just come back from cinema with the wife, more or less the same as the books that followed the original films so not shocked or excited.

Decent movie 8/10 2.5 years to the next one though which seems silly


----------



## vkurup (Dec 19, 2015)

Watched it last evening... Liked it..Will not spoil it for anyone..

As I wear glasses, I am not a big 3D fan; so did not enjoy that part...(plus not too immersive) Will go back and watch the normal version


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 19, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if there are any moderately scary, bloody or sad moments in the movie?  Serious question.


----------



## larmen (Dec 19, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			moderately scary, bloody or sad moments in the movie?
		
Click to expand...

No, no, yes.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 19, 2015)

larmen said:



			No, no, yes.
		
Click to expand...

Oh crumbs.  My boy is desperate to see it but struggles with sad movies.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 19, 2015)

Loved it.. Watched it in 2D just to carry on the theme really as I watched the first 3 movies in 2D when they hit the cinema.. No spoilers, but a real nostalgic throwback.. Will probably go again in a few weeks...


----------



## Ethan (Dec 19, 2015)

Siren said:



			Just come back from cinema with the wife, more or less the same as the books that followed the original films so not shocked or excited.

Decent movie 8/10 2.5 years to the next one though which seems silly
		
Click to expand...

Next one is due for release in May 2017, 18 months from now. Some filming has already taken place.


----------



## vkurup (Dec 19, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Oh crumbs.  My boy is desperate to see it but struggles with sad movies.
		
Click to expand...

I took my 6 year old Star wars fanboy for the movie.  At the end he was sad ......   he wanted to watch it again.  

So me and another school dad are taking our kids to watch it again..


----------



## Piece (Dec 19, 2015)

vkurup said:



			I took my 6 year old Star wars fanboy for the movie.  At the end he was sad ......   he wanted to watch it again.  

So me and another school dad are taking our kids to watch it again..
		
Click to expand...

I'll watch it first and then decide after whether my 7&6 yr old sons should see it.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 19, 2015)

went last night, it would seem I'm not the Star Wars fan i thought i was. The first half was OK, but did not think much of the last hour.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Dec 19, 2015)

Loved it loved it loved it.  Made for geeks.

Already planning next viewing.  Watched in 2d by choice as I think 3d is a fad.

Haven't had that much fun at the cinema since Avengers Assemble.

Top drawer.


----------



## gregers (Dec 19, 2015)

trouble is,it isnt a new idea.so old gits like us who remember watching the start of the series back in 77 its just a follow on.
yes the cgi is excellent but so are all the other films out there now that use it.

funny isnt it,the film is rated 12a? yet a lot of you with younger kids will take them to see it and so you should,yet we all turn off the telly when something risque comes on thats perfectly natural.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 20, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Can anyone tell me if there are any moderately scary, bloody or sad moments in the movie?  Serious question.
		
Click to expand...

Titanic????
1. Yes.
2. No.
3. Yes, when Kate Winslet puts her bottles away.

HTH


----------



## 6inchcup (Dec 20, 2015)

i was very disapointed,its just a vehickle for DISNEY to introduce all the new merchandice sorry parts,rehash of the first movie,but bigger death star,so we have new roles to replace old roles only changed the names,the franchise will now be bled dry,pity as i was a fan.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 20, 2015)

Just seen it, loved it, great film, 3D was great, don't mind either.
Must see!


----------



## Slime (Dec 20, 2015)

Just got back from watching it.
I was very excited before I went, now I'm just disappointed. 
I saw The Hobbit last night and the time just flew by, watching Star Wars today, it didn't.
It certainly wasn't rubbish, but I'll not be rushing to see the next installment.
I'd also like to know how much Mark Hamill was paid!


*Slime*.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 20, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			i was very disapointed,its just a vehickle for DISNEY to introduce all the new merchandice sorry parts,rehash of the first movie,but bigger death star,so we have new roles to replace old roles only changed the names,the franchise will now be bled dry,pity as i was a fan.
		
Click to expand...

The star killer thing is from the books. Not a bigger Death Star. This film is very much in keeping with the extended universe. You aren't that much of a fan if you think Star Wars starts and ends with the film series.


----------



## gregers (Dec 20, 2015)

Slime said:



			Just got back from watching it.
I was very excited before I went, now I'm just disappointed. 
I saw The Hobbit last night and the time just flew by, watching Star Wars today, it didn't.
It certainly wasn't rubbish, but I'll not be rushing to see the next installment.
I'd also like to know how much Mark Hamill was paid!




*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

probably in donuts.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 21, 2015)

Slime said:



			Just got back from watching it.
I was very excited before I went, now I'm just disappointed. 
I saw The Hobbit last night and the time just flew by, watching Star Wars today, it didn't.
It certainly wasn't rubbish, but I'll not be rushing to see the next installment.
I'd also like to know how much Mark Hamill was paid!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Hobbit was utter tosh, how you can't follow a simple story that in book form is only around 200 pages into three 150 minute films is unbelievable. So much so haven't even bothered with the third one yet.

I'm looking forward to Star Wars this evening. Hope it's as good as most have said it is!!


----------



## hodd (Dec 21, 2015)

Slime said:



			Just got back from watching it.
I was very excited before I went, now I'm just disappointed. 
I saw The Hobbit last night and the time just flew by, watching Star Wars today, it didn't.
It certainly wasn't rubbish, but I'll not be rushing to see the next installment.
I'd also like to know how much Mark Hamill was paid!

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about the Hobbit, but I agree with the above.

I'm 46 so was just the right age to catch Star Wars 1. It was probably the first film I saw where the real good guy (Obi Wan) gets killed, and by Darth Vader, cause of many nightmares for seven-year-old me. I don't get too scared watching it now, but it's still a great film.

The Force Awakens will be a disappointment to anyone who grew up with Star Wars 1. I can't see the bad guy (Kylo Ren) giving any seven year olds nightmares, but I know a bunch of kids who're dying to see it.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 21, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Hobbit was utter tosh!
		
Click to expand...

How very dare you!


----------



## gregers (Dec 21, 2015)

its now on line,that didnt take long did it?albeit a cam.


----------



## 6inchcup (Dec 21, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			The star killer thing is from the books. Not a bigger Death Star. This film is very much in keeping with the extended universe. You aren't that much of a fan if you think Star Wars starts and ends with the film series.
		
Click to expand...

 i was commenting on the film,the story is almost identical to the first film,big death star with big weapon,im not into reading fantasy books or comics.


----------



## pendodave (Dec 21, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			So much so haven't even bothered with the third one yet.!
		
Click to expand...

don't bother. It's even worse than the others.

Right from the start of the first LOTR film, every deviation from the original (not cutting out, but grotesque additions) have been mis-steps. And there were more and more with each one. 

Hoping that a reboot does it properly, but not holding my breath.

As for Star Wars, have yet to see it, but a bit cynical. The outpouring of praise from the 'critics' reminds me of the hot air that came out with Spectre, which was not a a bad film, but not exactly Citizen Kane...


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 21, 2015)

pendodave said:



			don't bother. It's even worse than the others.

Right from the start of the first LOTR film, every deviation from the original (not cutting out, but grotesque additions) have been mis-steps. And there were more and more with each one. 

Hoping that a reboot does it properly, but not holding my breath.

As for Star Wars, have yet to see it, but a bit cynical. The outpouring of praise from the 'critics' reminds me of the hot air that came out with Spectre, which was not a a bad film, but not exactly Citizen Kane...
		
Click to expand...

Just back from watching it, quite enjoyed it a solid 8/10 for me. I wouldn't take anyone under 12 to watch it. Lots of violence for me in it. Asks a lot of questions for the next episode.
Didn't have that wow factor unfortunately.


----------



## Duckster (Dec 21, 2015)

Took the father in law to watch it tonight.  Personally I thought that JJ Abrams nails it!  Absolutely nails it!

Great reboot of the series after the grim prequels.


----------



## larmen (Dec 21, 2015)

SPOILER:

Can someone explain to me who Snoke is? Does he have 'force'? Does he train 'little Solo' an finishing off Luke's work? How did he get to be in charge?
VI ended with the Emperor dead, Rebellion having a party with the Ewoks. So how did we end up at the start of VII?


----------



## gregers (Dec 21, 2015)

hence my comment on losing the plot a tad.me thinks there is going to be a few films explaining the missing years?so it goes full circle.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 21, 2015)

larmen said:



			SPOILER:

Can someone explain to me who Snoke is? Does he have 'force'? Does he train 'little Solo' an finishing off Luke's work? How did he get to be in charge?
VI ended with the Emperor dead, Rebellion having a party with the Ewoks. So how did we end up at the start of VII?
		
Click to expand...

 Much of it is covered by the myriad books in the extended universe. A lot has happened and is well covered in the books and comics.


----------



## Slab (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Went on Sunday, thoroughly enjoyed it & will go back this weekend 

Really noticeable they didn't set it out as a 3d film, meaning they didn't overuse it with repeated scenes specifically for that feature. No 2d option for me in that cinema so I''ll need to wait on that but one of the better 3d films I've seen 

Overall I'm happy with what's been done and the new characters (if anything it didn't really need all the surviving old primary characters, a couple would've sufficed) but its re/introduced the plot and new players pretty well for a trilogy while remaining a standalone movie i.e LOTR was really poor for that on initial viewing of the 1st film (& I'm a fan of that series)

p.s I wouldn't take a kid under 10 to see it where I would've with the previous films


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Why didn't they use the immortal line "Lock S-Foils in attack position" - they had two opportunities to do so.      That line to me was the foreplay to the amazing space battle about the take place.  oh well everything else was pretty much perfect.


----------



## Slab (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



Pathetic Shark said:



			Why didn't they use the immortal line "Lock S-Foils in attack position" - they had two opportunities to do so.      That line to me was the foreplay to the amazing space battle about the take place.  oh well everything else was pretty much perfect.
		
Click to expand...

For the same reason Vader didn't say "Stop Luke and listen" in the original trilogy!
















First geek to tell the rest the connection wins forum glory!





.


----------



## TheAntithesis (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

Seen it, and loved it. Going again with some other members of the family after Christmas.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



Slab said:



			For the same reason Vader didn't say "Stop Luke and listen" in the original trilogy!
















First geek to tell the rest the connection wins forum glory!





.
		
Click to expand...

Dave Prowse was both Darth Vader and the Green Cross Code man


----------



## Dando (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

saw it last night with my eldest girl - she nearly wet herself when the open credits came up. I must admit it sent a tingle down my spine when the music started.

one of he best films I've seen for a long long time and I cant wait for May 2017 when part 8 comes out.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*



GB72 said:



			Dave Prowse was both Darth Vader and the Green Cross Code man
		
Click to expand...

have you ever heard the original vocal tracks with dave speaking  as Darth Vader???

very very funny:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

I thought it was great and I'm off to see it for a second time this afternoon. 

As for the fiction of it all it follows fine from the old expanded universe and Disney are setting things up for a much better future. I worked on a Star Wars videogame (where a massive amount of the expanded universe fiction originates, as well as books and comics) and you would not believe the hassle that's involved in making sure everything fits together. Disney aren't going to mess this up any worse than it already was - it really needed a complete overhaul and Disney are doing great so far.


----------



## larmen (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: The Force Awakens*

I am not disputing the continuity, I just wish they would tell me instead of me having to search for it.

I was very impressed in how the prequel series tied in nicely with the original one that was made 30 year sealer. The way Palpatine positioned himself on both sides to become the Supreme Leader back then. Even Jar Jar and an hour of unnecessary pod racing didn't distract me from that.

Maybe we get a pre-sequel trilogy in years to come.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 22, 2015)

Fan bloody tasting film. I felt like an excited school boy again. Brilliant balance of homage to the original three and new characters. An ace in 3D


----------

